# Chronic Diarrhea?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

What would you suggest using to treat a case of diarrhea that just won't go away!? I've tried almost everything, but two of my goats can't seem to get better. It's maddening! :hair:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You're not dealing with cocci are you?
Have they been getting alot of lush green forage or did their hay get switched to alfalfa?
Did she get into the grain bin?
By everything you mean pepto, kaopectate, baking soda balls?
For the moment I would suggest feeding only regular hay for a couple days.
The runs usually disappear within a day or two with just a few treatments of pepto so you might be dealing with bacterial. :shrug:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I treated the goats with Corid a couple weeks ago, in case of cocci; but I have heard that Corid doesn't do much, so it's possible that they still have too high of a cocci count.
They don't have any lush green grass right now, they've been on a steady diet of orchard grass hay, and she hasn't gotten into the grain.
I haven't heard of kaopectate; what is that? I have tried the baking soda and pepto though. What would be recommended if this is bacterial? This has been going on for 3 weeks with my senior doe, and a 1 1/2 weeks for the doeling. I'm at my wits end with them! They're getting Probios daily right now, as well as Slippery Elm powder, and molasses water.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Have a vet do a fecal sample...make sure he checks for both cocci as well as worms.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, get a fecal done. In the meantime...no grain, only hay and try plain water with no SE powder, try to eliminate any dietary causes first.

If they have really runny poop and you are concerned with dehydration you can offer them a handful of dry old fashioned oatmeal...it will help bind the poop til you can get that fecal and diagnosis.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

A fecal would be a good idea. If you can't get a vet to do it, ask if any of your friends have a microscope.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... I am sorry ...you are still having issues.... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes fecal to help direct you on treatment. 
Scour Halt helps some types of bacterial scours and I really like Albon for cocci.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others. A fecal should quickly give you the answers. :hug:


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have had much success using Barberry. Its a herb. It stopped diarrhea in my young goats by 3 days. You can read about it here. http://www.herbal-supplement-resource.c ... -herb.html
You can buy it in powder form here.... http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/b.html

More info... 
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/barberry.php

I have a post on this page a bout it! http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic. ... 3&start=90


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you ever get this cleared up and find the cause?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I began using Baycox, it's very good for cocci. I had a doe that had loose stools, no cocci, but, just wouldn't "tighten up". As a last resort I gave her kaopectate, cleared her up fine, no subsequent problems, but then Stacey said not good for goats. But, I'd give it again if the circumstances were the same.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kaopectate is fine for goats -- not sure when that came out that it wasnt good :scratch:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Try using scour halt to stop the diarreah but still find the cause--which like the others have said a fecal is well in order. I would also be dosing w/elecrolytes to help them maintian hydration too-hope they get all better very very soon! :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ...how is the goat?

Getting a fecal at this point... is very much needed.... :hug:


----------

